# Wasted at the Secret Underground Bunker



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 20, 2014)

Way down deep into the Earth’s core lies this awesome underground bunker, full of long straight corridors and industrial sized pipes and machinery.

This was the first explore I had done with wellies, and the first pitch black experience as an urban explorer.

I had never taken a photograph in pitch black before this, and it really tested my ability.

I don’t think these shots are anywhere near my best, but I beleive they just about pass.

I quickly had to learn how to light paint, and do long exposure shots. I hope you enjoy the Secret Underground Bunker.
































Please visit my blog for more pics of this awesome location.

http://www.wastedabandon.wordpress.com/

Thanks for looking.

WA


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 20, 2014)

you've done a great job


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice bit of light painting there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yougot some great shots here and on your web site.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 21, 2014)

This place is damned creepy, the corridor in pic 2 looks extremely foreboding! 
Good on ya for having the balls to go round this one!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 21, 2014)

Wowsars!! love it , looks a challenge in the pitch black but your shots show enough for me to wanna see a bunker , I have yet to go anywhere like that, would love to see one, especially a cold war one.


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 21, 2014)

I did this explore with 3 others, There was no way I would do this one alone. I wouldn't have been found for months if anything had happened to me down there. I did a 3 minute walk in the pitch black down the corridor in pic 2 just to see if I had the balls. I did, but it was very un-nerving.

Thanks for all your great feedback.

WA


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Very well lit sir! Fantastic set of photos, looks an awesome place!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Brilliant! Hat off to you


----------



## brickworx (Jul 26, 2014)

Very cool.... Liking the location and pics.


----------



## sunny100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good pics, must be an experience wondering about in a place like this in total darkness.


----------



## Big C (Oct 14, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Wowsars!! love it , looks a challenge in the pitch black but your shots show enough for me to wanna see a bunker , I have yet to go anywhere like that, would love to see one, especially a cold war one.



Precisely what this man says!
Love it, cheers.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

Great set of images there! I read in the paper a little while back that part of a nuclear bunker was being auctioned off for development, not sure where it is (possible Box) but these remind me of those images I've seen.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice pics - I believe this one's going to data storage shortly. Another one down the tubes......


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 17, 2014)

Well they'll need to sure up the sea defences!! When we were down there (a few years back and didn't get underground) the side of it was almost exposed to the beach!! Might make future explores easier though lol.


----------

